#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Boost versterkers. meningen en feiten

## reflection

Boost PX-400 2x400 watt 4ohm,  199.00 
Boost PX-600 2x600 watt 4ohm,  210.00
Boost PX-1100 2x1000 watt 4ohm,  249.00 
Boost PX-1600 2x1600 watt 4ohm,  319.00 
Boost PX-2400 2x2200 watt 4ohm,  369.00 

lijkt me sterk dat je voor 370 euro 2X2200 watt hebt en dat dat dan ook nog klinkt..kent iemand dit of is dit weer pure nep.. denk ook eerder dat een px2400 2X1200@4 ohm is maja... 

Edit door modje: reclame? iig de mnier van doorlinken naar een commerciele webshop niet volgens de regels, als je een linkje hebt naar een fabrikant of een productspecificatie ben je van harte uitgenodigd om die te plaatsen.

----------


## Controller

Ook weinig koeling zo te zien, is dit geen OEM van een merk?

Het lijkt me wel een vaag bedrijf, EV materiaal afbeelden en laat er nu geen speakers van EV te bestellen zijn

----------


## djbirdie

Die vermogens die je noemt zijn maximaal maar dan nog....

----------


## MSSS

Lijkt erg veel op de DAP palladium.Waarschijnlijk weer zo'n zelfde OEM product in een ander jasje. Lijkt me niet dat ze de opgegeven vermogens kunnen leveren.Misschien als ik een keer geld over heb is even eentje bestellen :Big Grin:

----------


## ronny

alle das mooi, beginnen ze zelfs al de t-amp te klonen tegen een nog lagere prijs met nog meer vermogen :Big Grin: 

mvg
ronny

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

De buite zijde ziet er inderdaad uit als een Mackie M serie...zal van binnen wel anders zijn...Zoals ik het kan zien, is het alleen een webshop..dus dan is iniedergeval een dealerschap op EV en Dynacord van de baan...Zover ik weet geven die alleen aan bedrijven met een showroom een dealerschap...En terecht, als je het mij vraagd..

----------


## mbottens

http://www.access-ia.com/sites/boost...03&ref_site=36

Hadden jullie deze al gezien? hier staat het inwendige van de versterker gegeven, mij lijkt de voeding een beetje te klein maar toch viel het me niet zo heel erg tegen om eerlijk te zijn. 

Waar zijn bovenstaande prijzen trouwens gevonden en weet iemand de nederlandse importeur of een winkelier die dit verkoopt.

En het vermogen zal 2 x 1200 watt continue moeten zijn en 2 x 2400 watt maximaal. Naar mijn idee worden er al tijden geen versterkers meer gemaakt met een piekvermogen 2 x zo groot als het RMS vermogen, dit door het rendement en de kwaliteit van de versterkers om constant dus RMS bijna net zo veel te leveren als op piek. Ik vind dit een beetje vreemd, of het is mega ouderwets maar dan heb je qua componenten weer te veel nodig en klopt de prijs al helemaal niet.

Reacties?

----------


## mbottens

Even iets anders ze hebben ook lasers (ja verkeerde forum) maar omdat jullie de prijzen wisten vraag ik me af of jullie hier misschien ook prijzen van weten.

http://www.accessia.fr/sites/boost/c...p?ref_categ=46

----------


## ronny

> citaat:En het vermogen zal 2 x 1200 watt continue moeten zijn en 2 x 2400 watt maximaal. Naar mijn idee worden er al tijden geen versterkers meer gemaakt met een piekvermogen 2 x zo groot als het RMS vermogen, dit door het rendement en de kwaliteit van de versterkers om constant dus RMS bijna net zo veel te leveren als op piek. Ik vind dit een beetje vreemd, of het is mega ouderwets maar dan heb je qua componenten weer te veel nodig en klopt de prijs al helemaal niet.



wat je daar zegt over rendement lijkt me wel te kloppen. Tja die dingen zijn dan misschien goedkoop en leveren veel vermogen, maar ze trekken ook wel de nodige stroom uit het net. 

mvg
ronny

----------


## JVS

http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...TOPIC_ID=10336

Ennuh, als je toch geld weg gaat gooien, dan wil ik je ook best even mijn rekeningnummer geven hoor :-)

----------


## Jag

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mbottens_
> 
> En het vermogen zal 2 x 1200 watt continue moeten zijn en 2 x 2400 watt maximaal. Naar mijn idee worden er al tijden geen versterkers meer gemaakt met een piekvermogen 2 x zo groot als het RMS vermogen, dit door het rendement en de kwaliteit van de versterkers om constant dus RMS bijna net zo veel te leveren als op piek. Ik vind dit een beetje vreemd, of het is mega ouderwets maar dan heb je qua componenten weer te veel nodig en klopt de prijs al helemaal niet.
> 
> Reacties?



Het verschil tussen de 1200 Watt en 2400 Watt komt gewoon omdat ze respectievelijk de RMS waarde van de spanning en de piek waarde gebruikt hebben. Bij een normale sinus (dus niet een muziek signaal) is de RMS waarde een half wortel twee van de piek waarde. Dat scheelt dus een factor twee in gemeten vermogen.

----------


## PowerSound

http://www.access-ia.com/sites/boost...03&ref_site=36

Voorkant lijkt beetje op LabGruppen  :Smile:

----------


## peternotermans

Klopt, de "voorkant lijkt beetje op LabGruppen"....
Maar de voorkant van de bovenste foto lijkt NIET op de voorkant van de onderste foto...
Terwijl dit hetzelfde model zou moeten zijn...
Of zie ik het verkeerd?

----------


## sis

Ik vind de bekabeling er wel netjes uitzien  :Smile: 
Kan lang niet gezegt worden van andere merken 
sis

----------


## speakerfreak

http://www.inter-company.com/amps.htm

niet het zelfde als de P serie en Tamps,

BTW, dap P2000 bevalt  me tot nu toe oke :Wink:

----------


## MSSS

@peternotemans: nee dat zie je inderdaad niet verkeerd :Smile:  lijkt mij een totaal andere amp dan die op de bovenste foto staat.
Ronny zei: goedkopere klonen van de T.amps. Maar over de T.amps heb ik toch wel relatief goede berichten gelezen.Maar dat wil natuurlijk niet zeggen dat deze boost ampjes ook goed zouden zijn.
Mocht er iemand met een heel erg groot geldoverschot zitten hier op dit forum wil diegene hem dan even kopen en testen :Big Grin: Is kijken wat er uitkomt.

----------


## ronny

> citaat:Maar over de T.amps heb ik toch wel relatief goede berichten gelezen.



De t-amps doen hun werk wonderbaarlijk goed voor het geld dat ze kosten. collega van ons gebruikt ze regelmatig en is er zeker over te spreken.

mvg
ronny

----------


## mbottens

waar zijn die prijzen nou gevonden dan?

----------


## moderator

Beste Allewmaal.
Even voor de duidelijkheid:Het forum is geen medium om tot de goedkoopste prijs te komen, het is een discussieforum van gebruikers...

Het forum is dus een prima medium om je gebruikerservaringen van een product (zeg een versterker) met anderen te delen of deze ervaringen te bevragen.
Waarom we geen prijsvergelijksite zijn? discussie is eerder gevoerd en het belangrijkste argument: je bent er nooit langer dan een weekje actueel mee, en het onderwerp staat er tot in de eeuwigheid van dagen,

----------


## mbottens

We zijn nu een beetje doorgedraaid over de T-amps maar zijn er al mensen die ervaring hebben met het Boost spul waar het allemaal over begon in dit onderwerp.

----------


## inter-company

Ik heb hem nog niet in de handen gehad maar wat ik er van zie komt ook deze uit dezelfde fabriek.
als je de foto vergroot zie je dezelfde tekst als op de tamp Daarnaast zijn de versterker blokken gelijk qua opbouw, alleen tegen elkaar geplaatst met 1 fan (wat zeker voldoende is ).
De foto`s zijn verschillend, van boven gezien is de behuizing 100% identiek als de TAmp, de foto van voren gezien is ??????.
Ik denk zelf dat er de komende tijd nog veel meer amps komen uit dezelfde fabriek, misschien een ander jasje.
Welke eindtorren zijn hier gebruikt?

----------


## musicjohn

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mbottens_
> 
> http://www.access-ia.com/sites/boost...03&ref_site=36
> 
> Hadden jullie deze al gezien? hier staat het inwendige van de versterker gegeven, mij lijkt de voeding een beetje te klein maar toch viel het me niet zo heel erg tegen om eerlijk te zijn. 
> 
> Waar zijn bovenstaande prijzen trouwens gevonden en weet iemand de nederlandse importeur of een winkelier die dit verkoopt.
> 
> En het vermogen zal 2 x 1200 watt continue moeten zijn en 2 x 2400 watt maximaal. Naar mijn idee worden er al tijden geen versterkers meer gemaakt met een piekvermogen 2 x zo groot als het RMS vermogen, dit door het rendement en de kwaliteit van de versterkers om constant dus RMS bijna net zo veel te leveren als op piek. Ik vind dit een beetje vreemd, of het is mega ouderwets maar dan heb je qua componenten weer te veel nodig en klopt de prijs al helemaal niet.
> ...



Voeding lijkt me i.d.d. erg klein voor het aangegeven (max) vermogen. Ga je volgens mij nooit redden. 

Om een voorbeeld te noemen, de AD-2404 (Audience Delight, 1200WRMS / 4 Ohm 2kanalen of 600 WRMS / 4 Ohm 4 kanalen) heft een voeding van bijna 26 kilo !!! (en bijna 8x zo groot als de voeding in de betreffende foto van originele poster).

Je mag dan ook verwachten dat betreffende versterker *geen* peak reserves heeft bij ca. 65% van max vermogen.

----------


## Gast1401081

moah, er zitten een aantal flinke elco's in , zo te zien. voordat deze leeggezogen zijn heb je een beste piek tov je rms-vermogen.

----------


## Koszmo

Zijn er al mensen met gebruikservaringen met Boost??

In Nederland worden die amps verkocht in een bepaalde webshop(s)

Gegroet,

Lars

----------


## TUM

Hallo Mensen,

Ik heb laatst de boost px-2400 gekocht,
Heb hem nu 1 keer gestest, ik vind hem er goed uitzien (ook van binnen) haalt denk ik niet het aangegeven vermogen maar geeft wel veel vermogen. kortom tot nu toe tevreden over boost 
(als dit verandert laat ik het zeer snel weten)

(aansluiting e.d zijn ook zeer goed)
Groeten TuM

----------


## jurjen_barel

kep een tijdje geleden een praatje gehad met iemand die bij de importeur werkt en die is erg onder de indruk van het merk (voor die prijs uiteraard)...

Ik ga deze vakantie ook eens de uitdaging aan en koop een PX-1600... Ervaringen plaats ik dan ook wel!  :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

iemand die bij de importeur werkt is Altijd onder de indruk van zijn materiaal.......

----------


## TUM

Hallo,

Ik weet niet of iemand dit nog leest maar ik heb een boost xp 2400.
vandaag heb ik hem goed gestest op 2 x 1000 wat boxen.
ik heb ook een a.d van 2 x 350 watt aangesloten op dezelfde boxen
beide geven ongeveer dezelfde hoeveelheid power (gaan even hard).
dus de 2 x1200 watt rms kan je echt wel vergeten doe alle gegeven wattages :2 en dan komen de wattage's veel meer in de buurt.

Koeling, protects, en aansluitingen zijn perfect van de boost px 2400
ik las eerder dat er problemen zouden zijn met de koeling maar ik vind dat de behoorlijke ventilator goed zijn werk doet.

met vriendelijke groet,
Wouter

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> iemand die bij de importeur werkt is Altijd onder de indruk van zijn materiaal.......



Het was geen promotiepraatje, maar gewoon gemeend. Ook over andere producten die ze importeren geeft ie eerlijk zijn mening, ook als het slecht is.

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

> citaat:Het was geen promotiepraatje, maar gewoon gemeend. Ook over andere producten die ze importeren geeft ie eerlijk zijn mening, ook als het slecht is.



En sommige mensen blijven daar in trappen...

----------


## Gast1401081

Ik heb diverse mensen net zo gemakkelijk zien switchen van Merk als van Baan, en , vooral , bij hun nieuwe baas hun oude merk in de grond zien trappen...Ik geloof alleen mezelf nog als het er op aan komt.

----------


## bertuss

zow , nu iemand al iets verder, behalve TUM.

want dat is natuurlijk geen mooi vergelijkings materiaal.

----------


## Michael

Zo het is lang geleden maar ik denk dat ik ook maar weer eens wat post.

Wegens finaciele probleempjes was ik genoodzaakt om afgelopen week een aantal boost px-2400 en een aantal boost px-1600 eindtrappen aan te schaffen voor carnaval. Mijn plan is om twee px-2400 eindtrappen te gebruiken voor twee Ad-32 SB bassen. Ik ga dan elke woofer apart aansturen was mijn bedoeling. Ik hoop een beetje dat het goedkomt maar wat ik zover heb kunnen merken uit mijn tijdelijke testjes is niet verkeerd. Ik heb een Ad impuls 1200 naast een boost px-1600 gelegd en dan een AD spectra 10.3 op de ene eindtrap en een AD spectra 10.3 op de andere eindtrap. Resultaat de boost klinkt even goed gaat wel wat sneller clippen maar geeft ook hoorbaar meer vermogen. Ik zal sowieso eens na carnaval wat fotoojes plaatsen van de setjes en de amps maar zover ik heb kunnen merken drammen die eindtapjes best goed door. en ach voor die prijs kun je ze niet laten liggen  :Big Grin: . Als er een kapot gaat koop je gewoon een nieuwe of doe het zoals mij: Ik heb er zes nodig en ik koop er acht komt het altijd goed  :Wink: .

By the way. Wat verwacht je van een versterker van 350 euro dat hij een ram bux en consorten eruit stamt? Zo'n versterkers koop je alleen als je geen geld hebt en graag voor een dubeeltje op de eerste rij wilt zitten zoals ik nu eventjes  :Big Grin: .

PS.: Dempingsfactor van de boostjes volgens de fabricant 400-500 maar of dat ook waar is betwijfel ik toch een beetje (veel[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]).



succes met de carnaval allemaal  :Wink:

----------


## geluidswetenschapper

Inderdaad als je het zo bekijkt kan het ook, ik heb een hele lading XLS602 eintrappen van crown gekocht. Na de carnaval hebben ze hun geld opgebracht en kunnen ze erweer uit.

----------


## binarizer

We hebben inmiddels al een tijd twee stuks van die goedkope 'kan-niet-voor-dat-geld' Boost PX-2400 in gebruik. We gebruiken ze geregeld vol uitgestuurd (limiter 0,2dB onder clipping LED), en dat gedurende langere tijd (house- en teknofeestjes van 12-14 uur(!)) en tot nu toe gaat alles betrouwbaar.
Bovendien is de klank dynamisch en krachtig en de sound van ons complete setje doet zeker niet onder voor veel duurdere systemen (sommigen op dit forum hebben dat al op 1 van onze feestjes mogen ervaren  :Wink: 

De versterkers trekken bij diepe basweergave overigens wel relatief veel stroom uit het net, maar met een goede stroomvoorziening valt de spanningsval wel mee.

Op korte termijn bestellen we er zeker een derde PX-2400 bij!

----------


## peter39

Als je een Crest ca9 openmaakt zie je behalve de enorme hoeveelheid torren die Crest meer gebruikt, geen verschil in opbouw,m.a.w. Crest  gebruikt ook dezelfde kast met een ander front.Ik heb overigens de ca 9 gesloopt(helaas)omdat de versterker enorm veel problemen gaf met de connectors en hij na diverse aanpassingen ; zelfs draden om de connectors te overbruggen.Tijdens een gig heeft ie volledig de geest gegeven(wel mooie rook, maar het stonk behoorlijk.De kast is nu in gebruik als analoge voeding voor een Soundtracs .





> citaat:_Geplaatst door speakerfreak_
> 
> http://www.inter-company.com/amps.htm
> 
> niet het zelfde als de P serie en Tamps,
> 
> BTW, dap P2000 bevalt  me tot nu toe oke

----------


## mbottens

@Michael,





> citaat:Ik zal sowieso eens na carnaval wat fotoojes plaatsen van de setjes en de amps maar zover ik heb kunnen merken drammen die eindtapjes best goed door



Heb je al tijd gehad om hier op terug te komen? Ik ben wel benieuwd.

Is er voor dit merk ook een importeur en/of winkelier in Nederland?

Dezelfde vraag heb ik eigenlijk voor de T-Amp.

En hoe is deze vergeleken met de T-Amp?

Groeten

----------


## mark_b

Hoeveel van die knaken merken zullen er nog bijkomen. Maar ik denk wel dat er een heleboel mensen zijn die er blij mee zijn. Want vaak is de prijs-kwaliteit verhouding wel goed. Voor beginnende drive in shows enzo is het natuurlijk perfect. Als ik zie hoeveel beginnende mannetjes hier tevreden weggaan met Omnitronic apparatuur. En die komen na een paar jaar vaak terug voor zwaarder spul. Prachtig toch. Lang leven China!!!!

----------


## Lochte BaS

Binarizer : ik ben benieuwd hoe je boost versterkers klinken, ik wil er eigenlijk ook 2 aanschaffen voor 4 15' SA glijbanen met RCF 15s800's. Aangezien ik in de zelfde 'branche' [teKno] werkzaam ben zou t wel relaxed zijn als ik n keer bij n feestje van jullie kan komen luisteren.. 
Groeten, uw lawaaiige buur

----------


## Michael

Als ik klaar ben met mijn zaken zal ik deze week nog wat foto's plaatsen. Ik heb de versterkers getest en het resultaat is een beetje in de gelijke lijn met iedereen. Een boost px doet niet onder aan een dap palladium echter een t.amp lijkt mij toch beter gebouwd. Waarom? De t.amp gaat minder snel clippen dan een boost px die echt heeeeel erg snel gaat clippen. Echter moet ik erbij zeggen dat ze behoorlijk wat vermogen produceren echter op termijn moet je ze wel wat verder terugdraaien. Cunclusie: Deze versterker lijkt mij een must have voor de amateur maar de semi prof of iedereen die echt wat verwacht van de amp kan ze beter niet kopen. Je staat gewoon de hele avond met de knoppen te draaien als je er niet een fatsoenlijk loudspeaker management systeem opzet. Wat mij interessanter lijkt is de opvolger van deze versterker welke uitgerust is met dezelfde toshiba onderdelen als een behringer europower. Prijs is net ietsjes hoger dan de px serie. Dat is dan de boost of bst enz... sx serie.

----------


## binarizer

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Lochte BaS_
> 
> zou t wel relaxed zijn als ik n keer bij n feestje van jullie kan komen luisteren..



Feestje 15 april; zie uw prive postbusje

----------


## Dr. Edie

Hoi Michael, 

Had je nog foto's van de Boost?

Zelf heb ik gewerkt met zowel de Boost PX2400, de T-Amp TA2400 (ook in eigen bezit) en de Palladium 1600. De T-Amp is innerlijk gelijk aan de Dap Palladium 2000, alleen heeft de T-Amp een softstart. 

Ik kon weinig vinden, ook 'clippen' deed de Boost vrijwel niet op een avond wanneer wij een muziekband uitversterken moesten. Over de T-Amp ben ik DIK tevreden overigens, krijg hem amper de clip in (hangen JBL SF25's aan, elk 4 ohm). Ik schaf me eens een Boost XP2400 aan om te kijken hoeveel die daadwerkelijk levert.. De T-Amp levert 2 x 1125 Watt op 4 ohm, ik geloof bij 1% vervorming (das dus niets..). De Dap Palladium 1600 2 x 900 Watt op 4 ohm bij 1% vervorming (vandaar dat de waardes iets lager uitvallen dan de fabrikant opgeeft..). De Palladium 2000 heeft hetzelfde aantal transistor's als de T-Amp TA2400, en een evengrote voedingsspanning (ofwel: versterkers zijn indentiek..). Voor het geld ben ik iig dubbel en dik tevreden, het enige minpunt aan de T-Amp is de behuizing: deze is best fragiel (maar in een stevige flightcase is dit probleem meteen opgelost...). De Dap's zitten iets steviger in mekaar, de Boost had ik ook niets over te klagen (kan niet wachten om hem in handen te hebben...).

Edie

----------


## bertuss

ik wil er binnekort 1 aanschaffen. niet de zwaarste, maar de 1600 lijkt mij voldoende.

zijn er nog meer emsne in de tussentijd bij gekomen met ervaringen?

of iemand die hem graag tweedehands wil aanbieden?

----------


## Michael

Beter laat dan nooit. Hier twee foto's van een Boost Px rackje bestaande uit: 2x Boost PX-2400 en 1x Boost PX-1600. De foto's zijn gemaakt tijdens een hockeyfeest. Ik heb ze ondertussen weer verkocht. Reden is omdat er nu weer leukere versterkers op de markt zijn gekomen en de boost ampjes zijn nou ook weer niet zo goed om ze voor grote concert systeempjes te gebruiken dus gaan ze dan maar weg. Ik blijf bij de stelling voor het geld een hele leuke amp maar goed zoken in Europa levert leuke en interessante alternatieven op.

http://www.drive-in-show.be/foto's%20fora/boost%20px%20amprack.JPG

http://www.drive-in-show.be/foto's%20fora/boost%20px%20amprack%202.JPG

Mijn AD impuls versterkers klinken niet beter dan een boost maar deze blijven op termijn wel hun vermogen geven terwijl de boostjes verder op de avond toch echt zwaar gaan clippen en daarom teruggedraaid moeten worden. Zet ik een Heerlijke AD-2402 naast een Boost PX-2400 tja dan is de keus wel heel erg snel gemaakt :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ].
Het is wel geen eerlijke vergelijking want voor de prijs van een 2402 krijg je bijna 8-10 boost px-2400 amps :Wink: .

----------


## Dr. Edie

Mooie foto's Michael, ikzelf ben ook nog dik tevreden over mijn T-Amp TA2400.. Met deze heb ik overigens niet het probleem dat ze op het eind niet voldoende vermogen leveren kunnen, ik moet ook zeggen; hij word amper tot niet warm (en dan net onder clip...).

Ik was even aan het twijfelen om voor de subs ook een Boost te gaan halen, maar word toch een tweede TA2400 OF een C-Mark nogwat (idem). Palladium's vind ik persoonlijk lelijk uiterlijk..

Wel heb ik ervoor een LEM DX24 en Behringer Ultramizer Pro.. En dit gaat nu al ruim een jaar goed, op de JBL SF25's... Voor het geld dus dik tevreden.

Ook even 2 foto'tje snel geschoten  :Smile: 
http://members.home.nl/heiligbloed/L...rker%20001.jpg
http://members.home.nl/heiligbloed/L...rker%20002.jpg

Bedoeling is dus dat er nu snel een tweede t-amp bijkomt..

----------


## Michael

De verschillende ervaringen met clippen en verschil tussen versterkers komt mischien door het feit dat je hier een vergelijk tussen bijna dezelfde oem eindtrappen maakt terwijl ik er voor de test een goed gevoede AD versterker naast zet en dan merk je wel degelijk dat de clip lampjes van een boost/t-amp/c-mark/palladium/enz..... werken.

----------


## Gast1401081

heb ff de titel aangepast.

----------


## Dr. Edie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Michael_
> 
> De verschillende ervaringen met clippen en verschil tussen versterkers komt mischien door het feit dat je hier een vergelijk tussen bijna dezelfde oem eindtrappen maakt terwijl ik er voor de test een goed gevoede AD versterker naast zet en dan merk je wel degelijk dat de clip lampjes van een boost/t-amp/c-mark/palladium/enz..... werken.



Het kan ook niet anders, voor dat geld in feite... Waarom zou Dap anders een gelijke eindtrap als een AD (als voorbeeld) maken voor hetzelfde bedrag.. Toch blijven het naar mijn mening hele fijne ampjes, die meer dan genoeg vermogen leveren (wat overigens ook klopt!) EN dat voor een hele gunstige prijs (eigenlijk zo'n prijsje van kapot: eruit halen en effe een nieuwe erin...).

De Boost heeft overigens een andere opbouw als de C-Mark/Palladium/T-Amp MAAR zover ik zag hebben ze WEL dezelfde componenten gebruikt (echter de opbouw is wat anders, zo zijn de 2 koelblokken uit een T-Amp bij de Boost samen gebracht tot 1 grotere.. De behuizingen zijn overigens allemaal vrijwel identiek...

Mackie;
http://www.cameopictures.com/licht_geluid/001.jpg

C-Mark;
http://www.cameopictures.com/licht_geluid/002.jpg

Boost;
http://www.cameopictures.com/licht_geluid/003.jpg

T-Amp;
http://www.cameopictures.com/licht_geluid/004.bmp

Nja, het lijkt me sterk dat de Mackie ook intern dezelfde opbouw heeft.. Rest iig wel, behalve de Boost.

Ach, leuke dingen voor het geld :Smile:

----------


## Michael

Als het geen goede (prijs/technisch) amps waren had ik ze nooit gekocht echter wil ik aanduiden dat de concurrent oem fabrikanten ook niet hebben zitten pitten. Als je tegenwoordig in europa de webshops afstruind naar eindtrappen dan kom je 10 tallen cq 100 tallen merken tegen en allemaal willen ze een graante meepikken van de budget markt welke op dit moment ongelofelijk boomt. Vergeet niet het t-amp en consorten ontwerp bestaat nu alweer een dikke drie jaar en de rest heeft niet zitten pitten. Dat is alleen wat ik wou zeggen.

kijk eens naar de omnitronic p serie. Al wat langer op de markt maar door de recente prijskeldering zeker een goed alternatief op de boost px omdat deze amps wel soft start + clip limiters hebben. Of bijvoorbeeld de omnitronic A serie welke weer een serieuze concurrent is voor de T-amps. Of kijk eens naar de boost xpa serie amps. Deze hebben wel soft start. Mischien geen 2x1200 watt versie maar voor de andere modellen een heel goed alternatief. Zo kan ik nog wel even doorgaan maarja dat ampland op dit moment een grote jungle is hoef ik hier waarschijnlijk niemand te zeggen[V].

De mackie amps hebben geen enkele gelijkenis met deze eindtrappen. Men heeft gewoon het uiterlijk van de mackie amps gecopieerd maar daar is ook alle smee gezegd.

----------


## Dr. Edie

Klopt... Ik kom ook de vreemdse merken tegen vaak, toch hou ik het liever bij een merk wat toch nog enigsinds bekend in de oren klinkt en waarover ik weinig tot geen klachten lees... Boost/T-Amp en de Palladium reeks zijn dat (voor dat geld tenminste...) dan heb je nog een Holywood reeks, zegt mij totaal niks.. Boeit ook niet, maar je hebt gelijk.. Ongelooflijk die stunts soms, 2 fullrange kastjes met 15" bass / piezo hoorn (beetje als de Dap MC15) gewoon voor nog geen 80 Euro samen...! En dat zal echt niet onder die MC15's doen, ik vraag me vaak af HOE ze het voor elkaar krijgen.

Behuizing van de Mackie heb je vast gelijk in, zou ook niet goed zijn.. Hoe dan ook, voor mijn doel en omgang met apparatuur bevallen de T-Ampjes perfect.

----------


## luc2366

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Michael_
> 
> ...Reden is omdat er nu weer leukere versterkers op de markt zijn gekomen



en dat zijn???

----------


## Michael

> citaat:kijk eens naar de omnitronic p serie. Al wat langer op de markt maar door de recente prijskeldering zeker een goed alternatief op de boost px omdat deze amps wel soft start + clip limiters hebben. Of bijvoorbeeld de omnitronic A serie welke weer een serieuze concurrent is voor de T-amps. Of kijk eens naar de boost xpa serie amps. Deze hebben wel soft start. Mischien geen 2x1200 watt versie maar voor de andere modellen een heel goed alternatief. Zo kan ik nog wel even doorgaan maarja dat ampland op dit moment een grote jungle is hoef ik hier waarschijnlijk niemand te zeggen.



Aangezien we hier toch over het laagste der laagste budget producten praten kan ik er nog wel een paar opnoemen die ook wel betrouwbaar zijn en vermogen leveren namelijk: Futuretec en Xenio sound waarbij laatstgenoemde 2x1200 watt klasse H eindtrappen met clip limiters en soft start verkoopt voor 300-370 euro. Echter vind ik het uiterlijk en de keuze mogelijkheden niet denderend bij deze twee merken maarja ga maar eens een maand lang naar een boost logo kijken dan krijg je ook de slechte kriebels. Ik denk dat als ik zou moeten kiezen tussen de palladium, T-amp, C-mark, Boost ik voor de C-mark zou kiezen. Waarom? Omdat deze zwarte eindtrappen hebben met een mooier logo dan de T-amp maar wel dezelfde opbouw hebben als de MK-II terwijl de boost px nog een MK-I versie is. Wel heeft BST en BOOST een opvolger voor de px namelijk de SX. Zelfde prijs maar dan MK-II versie met soft start en een stuk mooier uiterlijk. Innerlijk zijn het dezelfde roestbakken uit dezelfde fabriek als de rest.

Wil je meer betrouwbare en degelijkere eindtrappen dan pak je een omnitronic P amp. Ik heb die rotbakken al zeker drie jaar gehad en ook hier nooit problemen gehad maar ik moet zeggen dat een P serie amp minder snel gaat clippen dan de clip gekke Boost PX. Natuurlijk wel weer rekening houden met de prijs he mensen. Ik heb al honderd keer gezegd dat voor de prijs een BOOST en consorten absoluut een leuke amp is maar kijk eens wat verder.

Vergelijk amps in Buiteland:
BOOST PX-2400 (2x1200W) = 300-350 euro
BOOST XPA-1000 (2x800W) = 250-300 euro
BOOST XS-1300 of zoiets (2x1200W/4ohm) = 320-380 euro
Omnitronic P-2000 (2x1000W) = 325-365 euro
Xenio Sound Pro 2400 (2x1200W) = 300-350 euro
Futuretec PA-1400 of zoiets (2x1200W) = 250-300 euro
T-amp TA-2400 (2x1200W) = 339 euro
C-mark ???? (2x1200W) = 320-370 euro

Moet ik kiezen uit dit rijtje uit de OEM palladium reeks dan kies ik voor de C-Mark. Mag ik vrij kiezen uit dit bovengenoemde rijtje dan kies ik voor de Omnitronic P-2000 omdat deze in mijn ogen een stuk betrouwbaarder is. Wil ik zoveel mogelijk waar voor mijn geld dan pak ik de Xenio sound. In elk geval de Boost komt in mijn wensenlijstje niet meer voor. Je moet denken bij deze prijzen kijk je ook een beetje naar het uiterlijk van de amps en het logootje erop want als ik naar kwaliteit en betrouwbaarheid ga zoeken dan kom ik niet bij deze merken uit.

Ik vind nog steeds wil je echt goed beginnen en je hebt geen geld koop je een behringer eurolive setje en wat europower amps erbij. Wil je bruut meebeuken met grote sets koop je dan een Omnitronic A-3800 (2x1900W/4ohm) voor 700-800 euro of een T.amp proline echter weet ik niet of laatstgenoemde ook zo goed is als zijn voorgangers. Of als je wat meer te besteden hebt kun je eens gaan kijken naar HITEC audio. ja ze bestaan nog. Hebben heeeel leuke amps. EV deltamax like processors en hele leuke luidsprekers voor de kleine tot middelmatige beurs.

Ik schat dit jaar of begin volgend jaar dan komt de volgende wave aan OEM eindtrappen. Wil je nu al zien welke dat zijn ga dan naar Tasso audio of Worx audio. Ik ben zeker dat de OEM eindtrappen die zij hebben binnnenkort wel komen opdagen in Europa. De tasso's heb ik al gezien. :Wink: 

Ow ja de American audio V serie niet vergeten. Ik vind dat nog steeds oerdegelijke monsters voor hu

----------


## Dr. Edie

Klopt helemaal Michael... Ikzelf vind de T-Amps niet lelijk (ieder voor zich natuurlijk...), ze zijn gelukkig al flink zwart  :Wink:  De C-Mark's zijn ook mijn eerste keus als ik voor weinig geld een leuk ampje moest kiezen die ik ook nog eens een eenvoudig maar fraai uiterlijk hebben vind.

De palladium's zijn toch de laatste die ik in mijn rack hebben wilt. De American V-Amps zijn gewoon prima, een goede middenweg vind ikzelf. Ik stuur zelf dus mijn JBL SF25's met een T-Amp TA2400 en leveren ZAT hiervoor... Dus voor mijn doel geschikt. Draaien nu een jaar probleemloos mee, leveren flink vermogen en werken (tot nu toe...) gewoon perfect voor dat geld. Maar uiteraard over garantie maar zwijgen, ik denk ook dat dit een van de minpunten is bij deze oem-budget producten. Verder is er nog een minpunt; de behuizing is niet 'je-van-het' en vooral wanneer je de versterker los meeneemt garandeer ik niet of dit heel lang goed gaat eerlijk gezegt..

MAARGOED, Wie doet dat nou? In case en je bent van dat probleem af. Clip limiters missen ze wel, in mijn geval geen probleem, maar iemand zonder (vrij prijzige) limiter kan dit misschien je speakers kosten. Soft-Start hebben ze ook, wel was er een kleine fout op de print. Stel je zou van je Speakon pin +2 en -2 gebruiken dan had je kortsluiting, dit was bij de "oudere" T-Amps het geval.. Een kleine simpele correctie en het probleem was weg.. In mijn geval ook niet belangrijk, aangezien ik slechts met 2-Aderige kabels werk (ja, jouwne Michael  :Wink: 

Ik was even aan het twijfelen om een Boost te nemen voor de bassen, maar toch besluit ik te gaan voor een T-Amp of C-Mark in dit geval.. Voorlopig voor mijn doeleinden is dit setje prima en gaat als het moet ook behoorlijk hard  :Smile: 

De door jou genoemde Xenio Sound lijkt me overigens ook leuk om "te proberen"... Zeker voor dat geld! Zal eens even nadenken en mijn beslissing nemen... :Smile:  Echter, waar krijg je ze? Krijg slechts een paar links naar Ebay (vanzelfsprekend..)

Edie

----------


## Michael

Als ik jou was zou ik me een A.A. V-4000+ of V-5000+ nemen voor de bassen. Geloof me voor dat geld in jouw geval de beste keus. De versterkers zijn betrouwbaar, zit heel goede service en garantie op + leveren goed wat vermogen en hebben een dempings factor van 400:1 (daadwerkelijk) wat niet gigantisch veel is maar het is iets wat veel budget brakken nog niet eens halen (+ de A.A. hebben een wat ruimere voeding). Hoe hoger de dempingsfactor, hoe beter het klinkt op het laag. Een t.amp of boost op de toppen zal de amp ook een stuk beter afgaan. Echter op bassen is het al een heel ander verhaal. JBL SF-25 zijn een 450-500 wattjes bij 4 ohm. De TA-2400 is 2x1200W/4ohm. Dat betekent dat je behoorlijk wat headroom hebt en je de toppen voldoende sap geeft. Ga je er 900-1000 wat topjes op gooien dan denk ik dat je die clip ledjes veeeeeel vaker gaat zien. Dat wou ik je ook duidelijk maken. Gaan we de amps op de bassen zetten dan gaan die eindtrappen nog harder moeten puffen en aan de hand van het vermogen van je bassen zal deze eindtrap dat goed of slecht doen. Ik denk als je bassen zwaarder dan 800W/4ohm zijn dan gaat de TA-2400 het zwaar moeilijk krijgen. Ik heb er tijdelijk twee AD SPectra 18.2 2x18" basjes van 700W/4ohm op gehad maar dat ging toch erg moeilijk hoor. (praten we wel over de boost PX-1600).

----------


## Dr. Edie

Hoi Michael,

Ik heb idd de TA2400 op de JBL SF25's deze zijn 500 Watt continu. Ik kap ze af op 65 hz (lekker laag voor een top, soms handig dubbel 15") en geef ze flink op de kl*ten :Big Grin:  T-Amp net onder de clip, dus ze krijgen rustig wel een wattje of 1000 neem/denk ik zo.. 

Ze hebben Kapton spreekspoelen, klinkt allemaal gewoon prima (niks oversturen) en gaat nu al een jaar zo mee.. Dit doe ik eigenlijk alleen met carnaval (buiten) enzo, op veel feestjes hoeft het niet zó hard.

Goed, de bassen... Ik heb 2 W-Bin's met erin de SM-115K  (500 Watt RMS) en daar mag/kan wel een flink beestje aanhangen.. Met carnaval had ik vorig jaar de Palladium 1600, deze mocht eigenlijk wel sterker.. 

Alles op 8 ohm uiteraard, dus misschien 2 Dap Palladium 1200/1600's in brug ? Of is dat teveel van het goeie... 

Dan heb ik nog een vraag; je kent carnaval wel.. Zo hard mogelijk, kan het kwaad voor de bass/geluid dat ik de W-Bin's ook een flink stuk mid mee laat nemen?

----------


## Michael

Over w-bins kun je beter bij andere forummers zijn die weten er de fijna puntjes van. Voor zover ik me herinner werkt de W-bin het beste tussen 50-60 tot 190-200 HZ Niet echt mega laag maar kan wel naar boven wat doorlopen. Als de W-bins 500 wattjes bij 8 ohm zijn zou ik mits geprocessed een 800-1000 watjes achter smijten. Zoiets als de V-5000+ dus, een T.amp Ta-2400 lijkt me daar toch echt niet het juiste mannetje voor laat staan een boost px-2400.

----------


## Dr. Edie

Ahh... Bedankt, of dan opzoek gaan naar een leuke 2dehands versterker.. Ik welleens de Boost PX-2400 op craaft dubbel 15" bassen gehad, ging vrij goed maar toch best regelmatig 'clippen' op de muziek, terwijl de Craafts duidelijk nog wel een pak meer hebben konden... Ik heb de Boost niet naast een T-Amp gehad dus weet niet tussen beide hoe ze presteren.

Als de speakers nu 4 ohm waren, was zo'n T-Ampje wellicht zat op geweest  :Smile:

----------


## stenkate

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Michael_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:kijk eens naar de omnitronic p serie. Al wat langer op de markt maar door de recente prijskeldering zeker een goed alternatief op de boost px omdat deze amps wel soft start + clip limiters hebben.
> ...



Beste Michael,

Zoals hierboven te lezen valt vind jij de omnitronic p serie voor het geld leuke versterkers. Behalve dat je ervaren hebt dat ze betrouwbaar zijn, weet jij misschien of ze technisch ook goed in elkaar zitten? Ik heb daar geen verstand van en ik zoek een versterker voor op mijn zelfbouw eminence topjes. Naast de omnitronic p-1500 heb ik ook een boost (waar veel over geschreven is) en een behringer ep-2500 op het oog. Als ik mij niet vergis heb jij deze laatste versterker ook in beweer: kan jij mij vertellen hoe deze het ten opzichte van de omnitronic doet? Alvast bedankt.

MVG,

Stephan ten Kate

----------


## delight

heb ff nieuw topic aangemaakt voort xdelight
gerard

----------


## Dr. Edie

Even schopje..

Boost PX versterkers worden "niet meer gemaakt" echter nu onder een nieuw naampje :Wink:  Namelijk KoolSound VX..

Inwendig denk ik gelijk aan de palladiums & t-amps, echter een andere opbouw (koelblokken tegen mekaar).

Ik heb nu een KoolSound VX2500 (in feite de Boost PX2400) besteld, welke door TCMC zal worden bekeken en gefotograffeerd.. Reactie's tegenover een t-amp TA2400 zal ik posten..

Toch eens kijken welke naar mijn mening, op de zelfde speakers, zelfde opgegeven wattage's én zelfde afspeelapparatuur beter presteert..

T-amps gaan nu in brug, elk op een Punisher, KoolSound komt op de JBL SF25's..

KoolSound;
2 x 1200 Watt @ 4 ohms
1 x 2500 Watt @ 8 ohm (brug)
Prijs; 299 Euro inc. b.t.w.

----------


## Dr. Edie

Versterker is zojuist binnengekomen, aangesloten en even horen... Nou, net als de t-amps gaan ze weer lekker hard, merk geen verschillen zo even snel, behalve de andere opbouw en het volgens mij wat hogere gewicht..

Alles werkt prima, maar de tijd zal leren.. Ik ben tevreden voor nog geen 300 Euro! :Smile:

----------


## Watt Xtra

wat weegt zo'n ding nou als ik vragen mag? en is de body geheel van aluminium? Lijkt mij namelijk niet echt sterk maar kan natuurlijk door de foto komen.
groet jorrit

----------


## Dr. Edie

> wat weegt zo'n ding nou als ik vragen mag? en is de body geheel van aluminium? Lijkt mij namelijk niet echt sterk maar kan natuurlijk door de foto komen.
> groet jorrit



Gewoon gespoten natuurlijk :Wink:  Ding weegt 25 kilo schat ik, hij lijkt wat zwaarder als m'n t-amps... Volgens de (franse!) beschrijving 29 kilo.

Hij zit steviger in elkaar als mij t-amps, die bij het oppakken een beetje fragiel zijn.. minimaal, maartoch. Foto geeft ook een beetje een vertekent beeld van de werkelijke (glanzendere) kleur.

----------


## Pulse

Ik heb er nu al een jaartje zo'n boost px-2400 in gebruik.
Ik moet mijn mening toch herzien als je ze vergelijkt met de t.amp.

Het probleem met die boost dingen is dat ze behoorlijk warm worden.
Zelfs bij een avondje op 8ohm (wel zwaar aan het werk) wordt dat ding onder de koeltunnel zo warm dat je je handen er niet op kunt leggen.
Bij 4ohm is het uiteraard zeker zo erg.

De t.amps zijn op dat gebied toch beter ontworpen en hebben hier veel minder last van.

----------


## Dr. Edie

> Ik heb er nu al een jaartje zo'n boost px-2400 in gebruik.
> Ik moet mijn mening toch herzien als je ze vergelijkt met de t.amp.
> 
> Het probleem met die boost dingen is dat ze behoorlijk warm worden.
> Zelfs bij een avondje op 8ohm (wel zwaar aan het werk) wordt dat ding onder de koeltunnel zo warm dat je je handen er niet op kunt leggen.
> Bij 4ohm is het uiteraard zeker zo erg.
> 
> De t.amps zijn op dat gebied toch beter ontworpen en hebben hier veel minder last van.



Gelukkig kosten ze niks, dus kan altijd zelf zorgen voor eventuele extra koeling, mocht het nodig zijn... Eens een dagje goed draaien laten..

----------


## TMC pro-audio import

> Lijkt erg veel op de DAP palladium.Waarschijnlijk weer zo'n zelfde OEM product in een ander jasje. Lijkt me niet dat ze de opgegeven vermogens kunnen leveren.Misschien als ik een keer geld over heb is even eentje bestellen



T amp/boost/ Dap palladium/ C-Mark MR series/ worden allen gemaakt bij Shenzhen bao ye heng in China. Als jij morgen je eigen naam er op wilt hebben en je besteld er 400 dan gaat dat best lukken. Ik heb het vorig jaar met eigen ogen gezien hoe ze daar geproduceerd worden. Het gappige is dat het ontwerp Amerikaans is. Het zijn recht toe recht aan versterkers die doen wat er in de folder staat.





> Mooie foto's Michael, ikzelf ben ook nog dik tevreden over mijn T-Amp TA2400.. Met deze heb ik overigens niet het probleem dat ze op het eind niet voldoende vermogen leveren kunnen, ik moet ook zeggen; hij word amper tot niet warm (en dan net onder clip...).
> 
> Ik was even aan het twijfelen om voor de subs ook een Boost te gaan halen, maar word toch een tweede TA2400 OF een C-Mark nogwat (idem). Palladium's vind ik persoonlijk lelijk uiterlijk..
> 
> Wel heb ik ervoor een LEM DX24 en Behringer U ltramizer Pro.. En dit gaat nu al ruim een jaar goed, op de JBL SF25's... Voor het geld dus dik tevreden.
> 
> Ook even 2 foto'tje snel geschoten 
> 
> http://members.home.nl/heiligbloed/L...rker%20001.jpg
> ...



Jij bedoeld waarschijnlijk de C-Mark MR2650 van 2 x 1200 watt 4 ohm.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Dr. Edie

> Jij bedoeld waarschijnlijk de C-Mark MR2650 van 2 x 1200 watt 4 ohm.



Ja, vast ook een pot nat :Wink:   Maar inmiddels dus voorzien.

----------


## TCMC

> T amp/boost/ Dap palladium/ C-Mark MR series/ worden allen gemaakt bij Shenzhen bao ye heng in China.



Shenzhen en Foshan Nanhai ligt toch wel zo'n kleine 200 km uit elkaar. Ik geloof er dus niks van.

TCMC

----------


## TCMC

Inmiddels heb ik de Koolsound VX2500 op de testbank gehad. Foto's staan op http://81.58.40.50/tcmc/pics/koolsound_vx2500/ 
Versterker is netjes opgebouwd, limiter werkt redelijk, maar je kunt hem d.m.v. de 2 blauwe meersslagen instelpotmeters zelf afregelen met een muziek signaal bij 2x 4 Ohm belasting.

Wat me verbaast is dat het sinus uitgangsvermogen zonder limiter (clip / limit LED's branden voluit) blijft steken op 2x 800 Watt bij 4 Ohm, terwijl een DAP Palladium 1600 2x 900 Watt bij 4 Ohm levert. Bij muziek levert de Koolsound VX2500 2x 1250 Watt, terwijl het piekvermogen (sorry, verkoopmodus  :Smile: ) naar 2x 2500 Watt gaat. 

De koeling is erg ruim bemeten en ondanks dat de versterker aan de onderkant wat warm wordt, kreeg ik hem niet in de thermal protect. 

Ondanks dat de voedingstrafo niet echt groot is, wordt deze na een uur sinustest niet overdreven warm. Bij muziek is het opgenomen vermogen ongeveer de helft t.o.v. een sinus en wordt de voedingstrafo niet zo warm, m.a.w. ruim voldoende.

TCMC

----------


## Gast1401081

vermogens meten we toch met roze ruis, en twee uur belasten? (aes spec) ... En een lekkere dummyload erachter??
Verder zitten die instelpotjes niet echt roadproof op de printplaat, volgens mij...

maar ach,  kniesoor die daar op let...

----------


## TCMC

> vermogens meten we toch met roze ruis, en twee uur belasten? (aes spec) ... En een lekkere dummyload erachter??
> Verder zitten die instelpotjes niet echt roadproof op de printplaat, volgens mij...
> 
> maar ach, kniesoor die daar op let...



Rose ruis heeft een crestfactor van 6 dB. In dat geval zou het uitgangsvermogen veel hoger uitpakken, ongeveer hetzelfde als met muziek, ofwel 1250 Watt per kanaal. Bij de sinus is dat nog 800 Watt.

Luidsprekers worden inderdaad met rose ruis gemeten. Versterkers met een sinus, en het liefst tussen 20 - 20.000 Hz. 

Dummyloads kunnen 3000 Watt verdragen, dus echt opwarmen doen ze niet en de weerstand blijft dan vrij constant.

De limiters ga ik wel eens ingrtijpen, en wel zodaning dat de opto resistor alleen nog maar reageert op de clip LED. Zo wordt de limiter ook impedantie onafhankelijk en is de versterker beter bestand bij een kortgesloten uitgang.

TCMC

----------


## Koen van der K

Beste heren,

Vermogen zegt nog niet veel over kwaliteit (800 of 900W maakt tenslotte nog geen dB aan winst uit), warmte-ontwikkeling / dissipatie is interessanter, maar ik stel voor er eens een paar echte testen zoals THD- , vermogens- en stabiliteitsmetingen uit te voeren onder diverse omstandigheden (reactieve / capacitieve load) en bij welke freq.

Betreft die "opto-resistor" krijg ik nog steeds een nare smaak in m'n mond; kan me herinneren dat een "befaamd" Spaans merk dit toepastte ... tot 6dB limiting ging het aardig, daarna kon je de boel door de "beveiliging" heen krijgen. Hopelijk dit ontwerp wel ok ?!

Ik hou me aanbevolen voor de resultaten.

Groeten en succes !

Koen

ps: square met 50% duty tot de helft van de railspanning is gegarandeerde thermische trip > have some fun ;-)

----------


## TCMC

> Beste heren,
> 
> Betreft die "opto-resistor" krijg ik nog steeds een nare smaak in m'n mond; kan me herinneren dat een "befaamd" Spaans merk dit toepastte ... tot 6dB limiting ging het aardig, daarna kon je de boel door de "beveiliging" heen krijgen. Hopelijk dit ontwerp wel ok ?!
> 
> Ik hou me aanbevolen voor de resultaten.



Opto resistors (VTL5C7, LCR0202) kun je op diverse manieren toepassen. Als je passief werkt, dwz spanningsdeler principe, dan kom je in een tamelijk hoogohmige omgeving (100K) aan het werken, wat extra ruis en brom met zich mee kan brengen. Tot +6 dB is geen vervorming, daarna begint wat vervorming op te treden. Voordeel van opto resistors is dat limiters heel gemakkelijk te bouwen zijn.

Beter is de opto resistor in het tegenkoppel circuit van een opamp op te nemen. Nadeel van een opti resistor is dat deze ietwat rimpelt, waardoor er klikkende of storende bijgeluiden ontstaan. Je zult het met een natuurlijk ataack en release tijden moeten doen van de opto resistor zelf.

Nog beter gaat het met een VCA opamp als actiev tegenkopppel element bij een gewone opamp. Geen vervorming en een regelbereik van 22 dB of tegen clip niveau van de opamp zelf aan.

Wil je goed beveiligen, dan kom je compressors / limiters in 2 of 3 trappen aan het toepassen, waarvan de laatste als noodrem fungeert.

Echt beveiligen of limiten bestaat eigenlijk niet. Op een gegeven moment loopt ergens een (voor)versterker tegen de clip aan.

TCMC

----------


## Dr. Edie

Vrijdag met het KoolSoundje dus een carnavalsavond gedraaid, geen problemen terwijl ie toch flink openstond.. Was te verwachten, maar de tijd zal leren... Toch leuk dat ik ook de t-amp in een anderhalf jaar al flink heb laten zweten, tevens aan aggregraten gehangen en optochten heeft meegemaakt en ook nog niks heeft laten afweten... Voor het geld tevreden dus.

----------


## Dr. Edie

> Bij muziek levert de Koolsound VX2500 2x 1250 Watt, terwijl het piekvermogen (sorry, verkoopmodus ) naar 2x 2500 Watt gaat.



Ik vraag me eigenlijk af in welke omstandigheden de versterker de 2 x 2500 Watt haalt, en op welke frequentie en welke impedantie? Ook bekend voor hoelang etc?

----------


## TCMC

> Ik vraag me eigenlijk af in welke omstandigheden de versterker de 2 x 2500 Watt haalt, en op welke frequentie en welke impedantie? Ook bekend voor hoelang etc?



Rekentechnisch:

Peff = Ut²/2.R
Pmax= Ut²/R

Het spreekt voor zich dat dit alleen kortstondig geldt, ofwel hooguit enkele tientallen milliseconden.

Bij veel versterkers is het RMS vermogen vaak 100% en geldt vaak tussen de 50 Hz en 20.000 Hz, terwijl het muziekvermogen rond de 140% ligt. Bij lagere frequenties  zakt het versterkervermogen wat in elkaar door de relatief lage elco capaciteit. Ook veel merk versterkers maken zich hier schuldig aan.

TCMC

----------


## Koen van der K

Ha TCMC,  nog metingen aan de amp kunnen verrichten ? Ben benieuwd naar de resultaten.

Ben overigens niet erg gecharmeerd van "piek" vermogen / muziek vermogen en dergelijke kreten; een amp kan bij een bepaalde impedantie een bepaalde RMS spanning continu aan beide kanalen leveren en daarmee ga je rekenen.

Betreft de opto-resistors; mijn inziens niet erg ideaal gezien je idd afhankelijk bent van de karrakteristiek van je opto. Er zijn andere methoden voor (current) limiting met opamp / comparator refererend aan de voedingsrail, maar dit laatste zal bij de Boost amp ook wel het geval zijn mag ik aannemen. Oud (maar zeker geen achterhaald) en bewezen voorbeeld is het DDT systeem in de Peavy amps. Erg simpele hard-knee en werkt erg goed ter beveiliging !

Enfin, dat effe off-topic, we zien de resultaten van de marteltest wel verschijnen.

Groeten !

----------


## TCMC

> Ha TCMC, nog metingen aan de amp kunnen verrichten ? Ben benieuwd naar de resultaten.



2x 800 Watt RMS in 4 Ohm bij een sinus van 1000 Hz. Een versterker laat ik zo een half uurtje draaien, soms een uur. Dit is moordend voor de voedingstrafo. Bij een muzieksignaal is het stroomverbruik ongeveer de helft.





> Ben overigens niet erg gecharmeerd van "piek" vermogen / muziek vermogen en dergelijke kreten; een amp kan bij een bepaalde impedantie een bepaalde RMS spanning continu aan beide kanalen leveren en daarmee ga je rekenen.



Ik ben er ook niet dol op, maar het verkoopt lekker bij de jonge lui  :Smile:  . Ook leuk om het opschepgehalte omhoog te brengen  :Wink:  Zelf ben ik een technuet en ik zie het sinus vermogen van een versterker nog als de betrouwbaarste maatstaf. Hierbij kom je erg dicht in de buurt dan wat de (serieuze) fabrikanten opgeven.





> Betreft de opto-resistors; mijn inziens niet erg ideaal gezien je idd afhankelijk bent van de karrakteristiek van je opto. Er zijn andere methoden voor (current) limiting met opamp / comparator refererend aan de voedingsrail, maar dit laatste zal bij de Boost amp ook wel het geval zijn mag ik aannemen. Oud (maar zeker geen achterhaald) en bewezen voorbeeld is het DDT systeem in de Peavy amps. Erg simpele hard-knee en werkt erg goed ter beveiliging !
> 
> Groeten !



De Limiter van de VX2500 werkt vrij simpel. Het uitgangssignaal wordt gelijkgericht en een beetje afgevlakt. Deze wordt naar de opto resistor gestuurd. Niet echt ideaal, zeker niet bij lage impedanties. De versterker clipt alsnog. In feite dus een simpele spanningslimiter.

De sturing van de clip LED is anders en berust op het vastlopen van de opamp. Hierdoor onstaat een blokspanning die je kan gelijkrichten en de clip LED kan aansturen. Bij verschil versterkers kun je dit ook doen. Dit is een lompe methode, maar werkt wel en is beter iets dan niet.

Beter is een LM13700 VCA en LM393 comparator alsook enkele losse opamps. Je kunt hiermee de limiter op 95% van de voedingsspanning instellen. Door het feit dat de in elkaar zakkende voedingsspanning meegenomen wordt in de referentie ben je ook nog impedantie onafhankelijk. Echter, deze oplossing is voor een Chinese fabrikant te duur.

De DDT limiter heb ik op de Peavey CS-1000x gehad en werkte inderdaad voortreffelijk.

Wat de VX2500 versterker betreft, net als de T.amp en DAP Palladium reeks zijn het best wel aardige versterkers, maar je moet geen wonderen verwachten. De VX2500 zit zelfs overdreven ruim in de koeling.

TCMC

----------


## Gast1401081

> 2x 800 Watt RMS in 4 Ohm bij een sinus van 1000 Hz. Een versterker laat ik zo een half uurtje draaien, soms een uur. Dit is moordend voor de voedingstrafo. Bij een muzieksignaal is het stroomverbruik ongeveer de helft.



Zou er 50 Hz op zetten, met een standaard fluke meter is het U en I nauwkeuriger te bepalen, en een gloeilamp is als dummy te gebruiken...
Maar vooral de amperetang doet het nauwkeuriger bij 50 hz...

----------


## ronny

hoe doe jij het dan met de weerstand(impedantie) van de gloeilamp? deze mag dan wel mooi resistief zijn, maar is zeker geen 4 of 8 ohm. of zeg je nu  maakt niets uit, je meet toch je stroom en spanning bij die bepaalde weerstand en daaruit kan je je vermogen berekenen?  
Het laatste kan natuurlijk zeker, maar gewoon even ter informatie....

even over de dummy load in het algemeen. hoe moet ik me dit voorstellen? echt gewoon een hoop resistieve componenten in serie,parallel todat je het gewenste vermogen en impedantie bereikt of is dit toch iets speciaals: een spoel met de juiste impedantie?

mvg
ronny

----------


## Gast1401081

antireke meetmethode : 

x 50 Hz
x voltmeter
x amperetang
x scoop (zuivere sinus in en uit, aftopping = clipping)
x dummyload (idd gewoon een bak serieparralelgeschakelde 50W weerstanden)

en dan de wet van ohm maar toepassen.....

Oh, ook leuk om te weten: fasegedrag van je amp.

----------


## TCMC

> Oh, ook leuk om te weten: fasegedrag van je amp.



Geen probleem.

http://81.58.40.50/tcmc/pics/freq_p1600.gif 

Frequentie en fase grafiek  van een DAP P-1600 bij 4 Ohm belasting. Ziet erg netjes uit. Van de andere OEM bakken uit dezelfde fabriek zal deze hetzelfde uitzien.

TCMC

----------


## TCMC

> Zou er 50 Hz op zetten, met een standaard fluke meter is het U en I nauwkeuriger te bepalen, en een gloeilamp is als dummy te gebruiken...
> Maar vooral de amperetang doet het nauwkeuriger bij 50 hz...



Een gloeilamp is een snelle PTC, niet geschikt dus.
4 weerstanden van 4 Ohm 400 Watt en een ventilator zijn beter geschikt. Ook gewone vermogens weerstanden hebben enigszins een PTC effect.

Verder kun je zowel de spanning meten met een scoop alsook met een multimeter. Vermogen is simpel uit te rekenen.

Veel versterkers leveren het volle sinus vermogen tussen de 50 en 20.000 Hz. Beneden de 50 Hz gaat met name de capaciteit van de voedingselco´s een rol spelen.

TCMC

----------


## Koen van der K

Heren,

... amperetang, 50Hz ... we hebben het hier niet over softstarters ;-)

Er is tegenwoordig (jawel !) meetapparatuur die true-RMS kan meten tot pakweg 4KHz (Fluke 110 bijv.). Dummyloads met gloeilampen is waarschijnlijk net zo achterhaald en onnauwkeurig als de amperetang ... daarbij is het meten van de stabiliteit / slewrate van een amp met deze "tools" niet te bepalen. Metingen en tests met inductieve / reactieve / capacitieve loads geven meer informatie over ringing, THD, f-bereik etc. etc.

Leef je / jullie uit.

Groeten !

<edit> zie zojuist dat je me net voor was ... aardige SMAART plot overigens, mooi !
Valt idd niet tegen. Hoe snel is de beveiliging met DC aan de ingang, LF loopt nogal ver door.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Heren,
> 
> ... amperetang, 50Hz ... we hebben het hier niet over softstarters ;-)



Klopt, maar dit gaat voor vermogen, en mijn amperetang heeft iets met 50 Hz...

Ik weet best dat er al leukere meetstations zijn, maar met die meetstations wordt idd (werd, de man is tegenwoordig weer sleepkever) een carver 1.5 beter beoordeeld dan een macrotech 2400. En laat ik nou net andere evaringen hebben...

----------


## Koen van der K

Ha Mac,

Uiteraard is persoonlijke (en praktische) ervaring doorslaggevend.
De tools die er zijn om een amp te meten zijn theoretisch maar geven over het algemeen toch wel een aardige indruk wat zo'n apparaat presteert ... mits je weet wat je meet.

Zoals TCMC reeds aangaf is het meten van vermogen (daaraan gerelateerd stroom) zowel continu als "piek" (wat wellicht het verschil maakt tussen bijvoorbeeld Carvers en Macro T's) goed te meten mits je testopstelling aan wat randvoorwaarden voldoet (true-RMS meting, stabiele load etc.).

Vermogen is 1, maar de andere tests waarover ik het reeds eerder heb gehad geven meer info over het gedrag van een amp.

Enfin, ik wijk nu wel erg af van het onderwerp. Hoewel de praktijkberichten best goed zijn betreft deze amp (en daar gaat 't toch om ;-) was ik eigenlijk toch wel benieuwd naar de meetresultaten.

Groeten !

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Ik heb al een aantal zaken voorbij zien gaan die onduidelijk blijven. Ik heb zelf altijd met Yamaha P4500's gedraaid ( 20Hz-20kHz, 2x 620 watt rms@4 ohm ) en deze jongens slurpten dan slechts 650 VA uit het net. Nu draai ik met 3X EP-2500 van Behringer ( 20Hz-20kHz, 2x650 watt rms@4ohm ), wat op zich prima versterkers zijn, en voor mij een budgetkeuze geweest, echter deze jongens slurpen 1150 VA uit het net. Aangezien ik 3 van deze jongens heb zit dus het 16 Amp groepje van het feestzaaltje/kantine van waar ik kom dus al gelijk tot het matje vol en levert mij problemen op ( ja, ik weet het, nu niet gelijk beginnen over 3x32Amp kracht, splitsen van licht en geluid etc ) . Van de lokaties waar ik kom is er heel vaak maar 1 groepje beschikbaar en die wordt dan ook nog gebruikt voor de diepvriezer die in de keuken staat.

Leuk is om dit eens te bekijken van de boost, ik kon er niets over vinden op het net. Hiermee komt gelijk de efficiency naar voren en het vermogen dat wordt omgezet in warmte, iets waar je koeling op gedimensioneerd MOET zijn. Dit lijkt me ( ondanks de tunnelcontructie en het oppervlakte van het koellichaam ) aan de krappe kant.

----------


## Gast1401081

> ....echter deze jongens slurpen 1150 VA uit het net. Aangezien ik 3 van deze jongens heb zit dus het 16 Amp groepje van het feestzaaltje/kantine van ....



op het moment dat je die 1150x3 = 3450W sinus zou gebruiken wel...

maar gezien het feit dat deze jongens nooit full-power draaien (anders was je je drivers en je publeik wel kwijt) schat ik je continu vermogen ergens tussen de 1000 en 1500 watt.

en dat is het vermogen dat je stop levert, en daar kan dus best een draaitafel bij op, of een paar lampjes, ofzo..

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Klopt inderdaad van het maximaal opgenomen vermogen, echter het was voor mij meer een brugje naar de efficiency van de versterker ( en dus ook de koeling die het moet afvoeren.)

----------

